# There are many like it, but this one is mine



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Just finished an AR build. Got a little carried away adding parts to my shopping cart, tomorrow I will find out how it shoots :sniper:

Anderson MFG Lower
Aero Precision Stripped Upper
Daniel Defense CHF 16" 1:9 Barrell
Samson Star-C Quad Rail
Adams Arms Piston System
Magpul ACS Stock
Magpul Miad Trigger Guard
Rock River National Match 2 Stage Trigger
Mako Grip
Yankee Hill Phantom Flash Suppressor
Vltor Mod 4 Charging Handle
Aimpoint PRO Red Dot
Yankee Hill Flip Up Front and Rear Sights


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Sweet build SPG!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice. Did you get out to the range? How did it shoot?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Went out on Sunday, Unfortunatly I had only brought 20 rounds with me, and left 120 sitting on my kitchen counter  I was shooting at 50 yards and peppering a 3" target pretty good after i dialed in the red dot, its a 2MOA dot so I am happy with that. Ill get out again this weekend and try 100 yards assuming I remember to bring ammo with me. This build was all about plinking, I have another I am gathering parts for another that will be a built lightweight, with a 18" barrel to replace my 22-250 as my primary coyote gun for this winter, i'm tired of lugging a long bull barreled heavy rifle from stand to stand.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Did you get another chance to touch off some rounds? I was wondering how you like the RR 2 stage trigger, and is it that much better then the factory trigger? I have a Stag Arms Model 2, and have been thinking about doing that upgrade.

Gunny.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I like it alot, very smooth takeup and the break is really crisp, and it has a good reset. I havent shot a giessele or some of those more expensive but I can't imagine they are 2X better. A little grease on the hammer and sear per instructions helps.

Note: the pins it comes with are slightly over sized, I was able to push the hammer pin in without a lot of force, just holding a punch in my hand. But the trigger pin requried a few taps to get it in there.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh and opposed to a factory trigger, its all what you like I guess, I am a fan of 2 stage triggers, I think they are safer, and allow for better accuracy for long shots, not that I am planning to get into long range shooting with a 16" carbine and a 2 MOA red dot, but I have two stage triggers on most of my other firearms and prefer to have the same trigger pull from one to the other, I will be ordering a second RRNM trigger for my next build as well. The thing about the mil spec triggers is they all feel differnt, you can take 4 differnt bushmasters and each with the same parts and some creep more than others, and pull weight varries from one to the next, sometimes you get a good one, a gunsmith can proabbly take a mil spec trigger and file away some of the problems. If you are a fan of single stage then there are probably some good aftermarket versions out there as well.

Here is where I got my trigger, some places list them cheaper but these guys actually have them in stock.
http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Rock-River-Arms-Tactical-Trigger-p/rra - trigger.htm


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I think it is an upgrade that I would like to do. My trigger isn't too bad ( I've pulled worse ) but The 2 stage I've shot, from what I remember was cleaner and more fun to fire.

Thanks again SPG,

Gunny


----------

